# Contact info for 17 Wing Hotel



## MikeL (7 Nov 2007)

Was wondering if anyone had a phone number for the 17 Wing hotel.

Thanks


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Nov 2007)

If you contact your accomidations staff at your base they should be able to connect you.  Sorry can't remember offhand what it is.


----------



## exgunnertdo (7 Nov 2007)

Here you go:

http://17wing.winnipeg.mil.ca/waccom/

Reservations / Front Desk:

1-204-833-2500 Ext 6416

1-204-833-2500 Ext 5226

1-204-833-2500 Ext 6428

CSN 257-6416 / CSN 257-5226 /CSN 257-6428

Fax: 1-204-833-2661

Fax: CSN 257-2661

Military E-mail +waccn@WpersSvcs@Winnipeg

Civilian E-mail +waccn@forces.gc.ca


----------



## MikeL (7 Nov 2007)

Thanks


----------



## MikeL (7 Nov 2007)

For anyone else reading this that wants to check into 17 Wing I called them an was told all reservations are to be sent to them via email with your name, rank, service number, arrival time an departure time their, etc An they will call you back.


----------



## donaldk (10 Jul 2015)

Even though this thread is old - it came up in Google and its info is still relevant. This saved me a hassle on my ancient DND Blackberry trying to surf the DIN.  WACCN's turnaround from my email to room booked was 20 minutes.

Thanks army.ca for helping with a family emergency.


----------

